# Smoant Battlestar 200



## Mahir (4/12/16)

Where can I find the Smoant Battlestar 200 mod in South Africa? Which vendors will be getting stock soon?


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/16)

Mahir said:


> Where can I find the Smoant Battlestar 200 mod in South Africa? Which vendors will be getting stock soon?



Vape King will have soon... I have booked a Silver one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir (5/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape King will have soon... I have booked a Silver one!


Nice Rob, I also wanted a silver one

Reactions: Like 1


----------

